# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Total War: Snakes in Eden Play Test OOC

## ArcaneStomper

This is a playtest for the TW: Snakes in Eden ruleset. For anyone just taking a look at this thread you are welcome to join the play test, but bear in mind that this run will have minimal fluff as I simply want to test how the rules feel to actually play at the moment.

Here are the rules.

Please post your factions below.

----------


## Hamste

The Testmen

Rarely seen and heard of in the normal world these tall lanky faceless beings are most often found wearing suits and wandering in the woods apparently at random. In reality, their purpose is to test the bounds of the universe, poking and prodding at weak points trying to tear holes in it. As the world becomes more thoroughly tested, they are seen less and less at least until the Dyson sphere. A massive spot of space created by the humans and just chock full of errors. Errors the Testmen must fix. 
It is unclear what drives the testmen to do what they do but those questioned will often express extreme disdain for imperfection, both in the world and the people in said world. Despite this, they tend to be relatively non-hostile until people start to tear holes into reality and at least a few of humanities techs have been dead ended by a group of Testman waiting on the other side of the portal they tried to create. Their origin is unclear but it is believe they are not native to this world and likely come something similar to the spirit world before they were accidentally released at some point.

*Spoiler: Testmen Racial*
Show


Mil: 1, Esp: 2, Eco: 1, Mor: 2, Hum: 1, Wil: 5
Ability:Spirit Blessingsx2: Reduces Danger rolls by 16 each turn as the Testmen are extremely used to being put into dangerous areas.

Negative:  Fixer of Reality: The cost to make portals increase by 1 will per 5 stats sent per tier as your very nature rebels against their creation.



*Spoiler: Proposed Faction Ability*
Show


With great risk comes with great reward: Always looking out for errors, the Testman often find themselves in dangerous unexplored areas of reality during their extreme number of explorations. Increase danger rolls by 3 for all danger rolls. Increase rolls on the loot table an equal amount.




*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Military: 2
Esp:4
Eco: 2
Mor: 4
Humanity: 2
Will: 10




*Spoiler: Faction VIP*
Show


Slenderman will 2: The most well known Testman, he is most well known for his finding of a major reality glitch in a woodsy area right as the humans found it. Through quick thinking he managed to cover it up and even to this day he is honored for his quick thinking and brutal efficiency in killing those children and using their viscera to close the gaps. 

Crashman will 2: A rather unique Testman, this one has taken to drawing fiducial markers on itself in the pattern of a crash test dummy. In this way it uses its own body to measure disturbances in portal and weakpoints.

Testman#2934 Will 2: This Testman has realized it has been trapped in a game. It is not happy about it and the results have it been trying to constantly delve into as many portals and spirit worlds as possible in the hopes of escaping and doing real work fixing the universe. 




*Spoiler: Reputation*
Show


Ancient: They have existed since well before the sphere and will continue to exist well after the sphere is but dust.
Otherworldly: Native to another plane of existence, they are pretty much the definition of otherworldly.
Bureaucratic: The laws of the universe must be maintained and errors squashed out using any means at their disposal.

While not known for heroics and not a reputation they hold, they also view themselves as heroic.

----------


## A_Dinosaur

*The Skitterweft*

A testy alliance between humanitys ever present shadows chased to the edges of extinction by modern sanitation and pest control practices. Dust Fairies from the Court of Moths and Motes dominate the factions highest courts, while fey touched rats flee the sinking ship of earth and find their way into the nooks and crannies of the budding Dyson Sphere. Goblins, boggarts, and brownies creep, grumble and stink at the edges of the Skitterweft, second class to the rat kings and soot sprites, but inexorably attached by ancient alliances and mutual benefits.

*Spoiler: Species*
Show

Species: Dust Fairy, also known as dust bunnies, soot sprites, susuwatari, and other names. They are slightly smaller than normal pixies and fairies, with skin tones ranging from coal to ash. They have extra forearms and hands split at the elbow, and soft coloured, moth like wings emerging from the small of their backs. They can take the form of small soot coloured lumps that blend easily with most debris.
Mil: 0, Esp: 5, Eco: 1, Mor: 2, Hum: 0, Wil: 4
Trait: City Dwellers: Disloyal in Outposts
Intrigue and Attraction: Reduce Colonization Cost by 4xtier for Esp
Gleaming Hoards: Bank tier=Gold Each Turn, can be spent on any future Eco Action

Species: Human, you probably are one!
Mil: 2, Esp: 2, Eco: 2, Mor: 2, Hum: 4, Wil: 0
Trait: Wider Society: Can trade any two stats for two more Hum each turn.


*Spoiler: VIPs*
Show

The Queen Of Soot Esp 3
Greatest of the Soot Sprites, the Queen of Soot maintains a hawthorn grip on the Court of Moths and Motes. Even in this distant land, the soot sprites ancient rites still gather mana and power from Humanities toil, and no project in all of the long histories has ever called for as much toil as Eden.

Clive Hart, Long Suffering Mark. Hum lvl 3
Clive is a director of sanitation for a major engineering firm on Eden. His life has been an endless challenge of late, with issues in everything from ventilation and sewage treatment in multiple sectors, to an infestation of rats in the Sector 442 Primary Education. Rats! In this day and age! Even his office was getting dusty. Seems dirt will follow humanity no matter how far they run.



*Spoiler: Reputation*
Show

Reputation: Informed, Criminal, Ancient


*Spoiler: Trait*
Show

Ancient Rites of Human Toil: For every 2 Human settlements and Metropolis on the Map, generate 1 willpower

----------


## IcemanJRC

*Spoiler: Species*
Show

Species: Werewolves In a world populated by humans, spirits, ghoulies, and possibly even aliens, the classic delineations between man and wolf have started to slip. Werewolves are the collective name given to all the creatures bitten and subsequently subjected to the curse that sees them changed into the bestial pack mates of this half tribe, half gang, collective of villains and ne'erdowells. The gamut between humans, part-wolf humans, part-human wolves, and full wolf monsters exists and this spectrum will only muddle as they bring more and more species under the auspices of the Wolf's Curse.

Mil: 5, Esp: 0, Eco: 1, Mor: 2, Hum: 2, Wil: 2
Trait: Pack Hunters: Provides 2 extra Mil for each segment with this trait.



*Spoiler: VIPs*
Show


BRUISER 3 MIL
Bruiser is a bad dog. He tears up the furniture and will bite your hand.

Rover 3 MOR
Rover is a good dog. He knows three tricks and loves tug-o-war.



*Spoiler: Reputation*
Show

Reputation: Villain, Martial, Hierarchical 


*Spoiler: Trait*
Show

Forced Werewolf Conscription: When you replace a species in a segment with Werewolves, you do not revert the colonization level to Outpost. You also gain temporary MIL equal to the tier of the exiled species to use on your next turn.

----------

